# Experienced Hospital Coder CPC and CPC-H



## Jennercoder (Mar 1, 2012)

Years of experience in hospital and speciality coding, also auditing, billing, collections. Please send any jobs available in Northern CA to my direct e-mail   maryyyyhhhh@yahoo.com

Resume of Mary Henden, Certified Coder

AAPC # 0076315,  CPC (2002- present),  CPC-H (2004 - present)

Mary Henden
Tel 707-623-6412

Mail Address: PO Box 28
Jenner, CA 94550

Home Address: 9965 Highway 1, E-5
Jenner, CA 95450

Software I have worked with: 3M Encoder,Varian MedOncMgr, Cerner Power chart, AS400, CPSI, SSI Net billing, Health Tec.

_______________________________________________________________________________
Meritus Health Group                                                     Feb. 2011-Mar 2012                                                 
145 Pleasant Hill Rd, N. # 204
Sebastopol, CA. 95472  707-827-1384
Reference: Deborah Mc Evoy (number available on request)
Job Duties
Auditing charges of Client facilities
Advising on compliance and CCI edits, on coding and billing
Auditing Hospital and Physician, also Speciality charges
Billing/Coding on SSI software and auditing remote coding/billing service overseas for quality
Coding/ Billing on Health Tec and auditing remote coding/billing service overseas for quality
On-site evaluations, with recommendations to achieve maximum revenue and compliance
Follow up and Collections with Insurance companies and unpaid claims
Designing superbills for client companies
Making recommendations for front office for maximum efficiency and reimbursement
______________________________________________________________________________
St. Helena Hospital                                                                           Aug 2006 – Feb. 2011
10 Woodland Rd.
St. Helena, CA 94574
Reference: Supervisor—Darcy Dunlap    (tel. number available on request)
Working Full-time
Note: The Coding Team at St. Helena Hospital is consistently the most accurate of all the Adventist Health facilities, in both Internal and External Audits. * My IV/ Infusion OP Coding Audit by Medi-Cal was  the most accurate in comparison to all of our Adventist Health facilities in California. I exceeded everyone else by a huge margin. 
Job Duties include Coding and Auditing Outpatient accounts such as:Auditing charges line-by-line for accuracy, both IP and OP.
IP chart coding, non-Medicare accounts
Heart Catheterization, Pacemakers, Extremity & Cervical/Carotid Angiography    
Peripheral Vascular Interventions & Stents, Coronary Stenting
OB/Gyn surgeries & urology procedures
Eye surgeries 
Chemotherapy services and office visits to the Cancer Center
Orthopedic surgeries
Spinal procedures 
ERs and Medical Observations 
IV/Infusions, Blood Transfusions, IP Coding, only non-Medicare charts, (due to lack of IP coding experience)
Various Skin and Cosmetic/Plastic surgeries
Hernia Surgeries and other Internal surgery
EGD’s and Colonscopies
Lab charges
OP Radiology procedures
I was the “floater” Coder, who does everything upon request when needed, and fill in when others were sick or on vacation
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Redbud Hospital                                                                               Jan. 2006 – Aug. 200618th  Ave
Clearlake, CA  95422
Supervisor: Joni McAllister  707-995-5741
Job Duties: Front desk reception, billing, follow up with all insurance companies, including Medicare and Medi-Cal. Greeting customers and resolving disputes.

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------                                                                                                                                                            
Mendocino Community Health Clinics                             Sept. 2004 -   Dec 2005
333 Laws Ave.
Ukiah, CA 95482
707-468-1010 Supervisor: Deborah Watkins (now works for Kaiser) 707-624-2194

Job Duties: Billing for the clinics, Coding clinical bills, helping with Insurance denials and claims collection and follow up.

______________________________________________________________________________
 Marana Health Center                                                                     Aug. 2003 -  Sept. 2004
13644 N Sandario Rd
Marana, AZ 85653-8579
Supervisor: Sonia Duessant  520- 682-4111

Job Duties: Front desk reception, billing and coding clinical bills, insurance follow up and denials collection.


----------

